# Cutting a 7 year old stallion



## caro618 (26 June 2012)

Hello does anyone have any experience with cutting a stallion so late. He has covered and is a lovely horse to handle on the ground, its just he cant concentrate on any competition work as hormones take over all the time to a point he gets quite naughty when ridden so think he would be better off being cut and have a better life etc. Other than the obvious risks involved medically, does it make a difference to their attitude, how long does it take for the stallion side to calm down, does it ever go away etc etc etc? Any experiences would be good to hear. Many thanks


----------



## JanetGeorge (26 June 2012)

I cut a 6 year old last year - no problems at all and he's just about forgotten he ever was a stallion (although he'd never covered but it wasn't for lack of hope!)

Based on other experiences with MUCH older stallions I'd say ity will take at least 6 months - and up to 2 years - for him to 'forget'!  Some never do!


----------



## varkie (26 June 2012)

I cut a six year old who had covered extensively.  It probably took about a week for me to see any difference.  Within about three weeks he'd calmed down a lot.  Within several months, he could be turned out in the next field from mares with no issue.  I sold him to a gelding only home, so never knew whether he would turn out with them or not.

I've just cut a four year old who'd lightly covered.  As with the six year old, it was about a week before I noticed any difference.  Today I took him for a walk, and he met other males (that I own), and was unphased with no posturing as he would have been before.  I didn't let him go next to mares, but we grazed inhand about six foot from them, and showed nothing more than mild curiosity - he will have been cut for four weeks on Friday.


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 June 2012)

The horse below, a Selle Francias, was cut at 8/9, he had served mares on the continent whilst he was a working showjumping stallion.

He came to me aged 10 and his previous UK owners told me they had not had any problems with him.  He is 19 now and a total gentleman, he has competed extensively with us and never so much as looked sideways at a mare whilst under tack.

The only thing I have found with him is if he is turned out with a friend (only a gelding with me) he will be friends for a while then have a sudden hissy at his mate for no reason.  As his male friends were elderly I put a stop to that for their sake.  He tends to be more settled living next door to mares in the paddocks.  He will show a degree of interest if they flash their bottoms at him.  If the fencing was poor I am not totally convinced that he wouldn't push through, but he doesn't take on post and rail with electric on.  So I would advise decent fencing if you are turning yours out.


----------



## Lark (27 June 2012)

Sounds like the right idea but just a word of caution, make sure that he is castrated in the veterinary clinic/hospital.
Older horses internal organs are much heavier which lends to greater risks associated with castration.
A very good friends 6 yr old stallion eviscerated when he was castrated and there was not hope of saving him.  Horrible experience.
Probably the exception to the rule as others have been done later without issue but take every precaution.
Best of luck


----------



## Polotash (27 June 2012)

I had a 9 year old gelded and he was fine with mares and never pushed at fencing BUT I also found he would suddenly have a go at geldings which he was in with. In particular he went for the youngster I was doing a lot with competition and schooling wise, and we wondered if he was jelous that he had been my main ride and was then usurped somewhat by the younger horse.


----------



## JoannaC (8 July 2012)

My gelding was cut as a ten year old and was used as a stallion most of his life up until then.  He now lives out happily with both mares and geldings and is a complete gentleman in every way.


----------



## Sarah04 (5 September 2016)

Just opening this post back up as I'm interested to know if this horses behaviour changed after castration


----------



## Kathy657 (5 September 2016)

You can only try and see how he is. I've known colts gelded late at 2 or 3 and they've remained colty after gelding and it's made no difference. Other posters on here have had good results.


----------



## Alec Swan (5 September 2016)

I'm not sure why,  but just about every entire and *mature* horse that I've seen being gelded,  has been cut standing.  Within minutes they've all been back to normal,  once the sedative has worn off.  I've no experience of the time taken for such a horse to forget his former duties,  but I know that it's a fairly regular practice with horses who are approaching their teens and who haven't really produced anything of note.

Alec.


----------



## Mince Pie (6 September 2016)

I know of a late cut Sec D who was still quite difficult and 'stallion-ish'.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (6 September 2016)

Lark said:



			Sounds like the right idea but just a word of caution, make sure that he is castrated in the veterinary clinic/hospital.
Older horses internal organs are much heavier which lends to greater risks associated with castration.
A very good friends 6 yr old stallion eviscerated when he was castrated and there was not hope of saving him.  Horrible experience.
Probably the exception to the rule as others have been done later without issue but take every precaution.
Best of luck 

Click to expand...

I would agree, we had a big boy done aged 5;6 and he went down, there was a vet nearby and she came pdq  with Calcium, it all happened fast. 
Later we were offered fried slices for lunch, they no one accepted that offer!, but they were quite big balls!


----------

